# How to get these pedals off (with pics)?



## united4ever (6 May 2019)

Training my now 7 year old daughter to ride a bike has been hard going and she still hasnt clicked. Going to do what I should have done at the beginning and take the pedals off to make it more of a balance bike. However, I wasn't sure how to do it...can anyone advise? Pics here:

https://imgur.com/a/JVgAQnk

https://imgur.com/a/qfH7KAM

It's a Ridgeback MX16


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2019)

It looks like that's a plastic cover which you should be able to prise off with a screwdriver. Should reveal a bolt or Allen key underneath.


----------



## united4ever (6 May 2019)

Thanks, going to try now


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2019)

Remember, the left pedal spindle is *reverse* threaded. Turn it *clockwise* to remove the pedal when facing the *crank arm*. The right side is normal, so turn it anti-*clockwise* to loosen it.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 May 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Remember, the left pedal spindle is *reverse* threaded. Turn it *clockwise* to remove the pedal when facing the *crank arm*. The right side is normal, so turn it anti-*clockwise* to loosen it.


"Right is right, left is wrong."


----------



## midlife (6 May 2019)

Are you taking the pedals or the cranks off?


----------



## mickle (6 May 2019)

To remove the pedals from the cranks simply unscrew them from the crank using a 15mm (probably) spanner. The right pedal unscrews in an anti-clockwise direction, the left side pedal unscrews in a clockwise direction. They are likely to be very tight.

However removing only the pedals will leave the cranks attached to the bike - and they pose an injury risk if the rider gets her feet caught up with them. So you'll want to remove the cranks.

To remove the cranks you'll need to prise off the plastic cap to access the 14mm (probably) nut which holds the crank to the BB axle. AND - since the cranks are a tight friction fit to the axle you'll need a crank extractor to draw them off. Bike shops sell them.

(nb. You wont need to remove the pedals from the cranks if you're taking the cranks off)

However, removing the cranks from the BB axle will leave the exposed ends of the BB axle threads - which pose an even greater risk to the rider. Also you now have a bike chain dragging on the ground. So you'll need to purchase a chain rivet extractor to remove the chain AND all the (specific) tools necessary to remove your (particular) BB.

At which point you've probably spent £60 on bike specific tools and three hours watching YouTube videos to find out how to use them.

Also, they'll want putting back on in a few weeks. Maybe just take the bike down the bike shop and ask them to do it - and stick all the parts in a bag. The current workshop standard rate is around £40. It'll take about 15 mins to remove the whole lot and 30 to 45 mins to throw it all back on.


----------



## united4ever (6 May 2019)

bugger, yeah I meant the cranks....but couldn't do it and gave up. I could probably buy a cheap balance bike on eBay for 40 quid (and then resell it). I would just persevere with the pedal bike but she is showing no signs of getting it.

Bought one of them bike buddy handle bars to save my back but think they really don't help the child to learn to balance. Might have to hold the saddle some more but it kills my back.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 May 2019)

united4ever said:


> bugger, yeah I meant the cranks....but couldn't do it and gave up. *I could probably buy a cheap balance bike on eBay for 40 quid (and then resell it)*. I would just persevere with the pedal bike but she is showing no signs of getting it.
> 
> Bought one of them bike buddy handle bars to save my back but think they really don't help the child to learn to balance. Might have to hold the saddle some more but it kills my back.



Sounds like a plan


----------



## atbman (2 Jun 2019)

united4ever said:


> bugger, yeah I meant the cranks....but couldn't do it and gave up. I could probably buy a cheap balanceike bike on eBay for 40 quid (and then resell it). I would just persevere with the pedal bike but she is showing no signs of getting it.
> 
> Bought one of them bike buddy handle bars to save my back but think they really don't help the child to learn to balance. Might have to hold the saddle some more but it kills my back.



Never push the - you may not be pushing it in quite the same direction as she's steering. Just place the tips of your fingers between the top part of the shoulder blades. This will give you just enough control if needed. This saves your back - I speak as someone who's been teaching kids to ride at our Saturday Bike Club since June '98


----------



## gasinayr (8 Jun 2019)

Persevere with it, the feeling of joy you get when she finally gets it and wibble wobbles away will be worth all the pain in your back.
Been there, got the tee shirt. 
Got the same feeling while teaching my daughter to ski when she went down the steepest run in Pas De La Casa in Andorra


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2019)

Try and find a slight grassy slope, in a park or suchlike. Then let her roll down in her own time.
Try not to get upset or show exasperation if she doesn't get it. That will make thinks worse. Give it time and you'll both get there.
Some kids just don't get cycling and it takes them longer. But sooner or later it happens and they'll soon be zooming off once they find their cycling independence.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2019)

If you have a partner have them stand at the bottom of the slope my grandson was forever looking behind him looking for me which unbalanced him. Having somebody at the bottom will concentrate their mind.


----------

